# Mx110 pto issue



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

The pto on my MX 110 stopped working. Pto will not engage when using either of the exterior fender switches. If I shut off engine, remove and then reinsert fuse in panel, restart engine, and then engage the main pto control switch, the pto runs for about 10 seconds and shuts off. The 10 amp fuse is ok, I've done continuity tests on both the main PTO control switch and the brake switch and found nothing wrong. Error code appearing is 5005 - "Rear PTO Brake switch open circuit". Although the brake switch appears to work normally could it still be the problem, or could say a loose connection or broken wire also give me the same error code reading?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Try going to red power magazine forum. Pretty sure someone on their can help you.


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

mrfred said:


> Try going to red power magazine forum. Pretty sure someone on their can help you.


Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Update - Problem resolved. Pto brake switch was faulty even though it appeared to test ok, Once replaced and properly installed normal operation resumed. Have been using pto on snowblower for balance of winter without encountering any further problems.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good news, thanks for the update!


----------

